# Sand Shares Resort, Hilton Head Island



## Indy (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on this resort?  It is not listed on Resort Reviews at all and under RCI there are no reviews yet.  It says it is near Coligny Circle.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2009)

Indy,

I think Sand Shares is a Resort in name only. Note that it's located on Pope Ave Executive Road which is not the same as Pope Avenue but rather a side loop off of Pope Avenue. I don't think the units are timeshares. They have an onsite pool (size unknown but probably small) and onsite laundry room.

I couldn't find a review for Sand Shares on TripAdvisor. 

To me it looks like they're renting out 14 efficencies - one of the inside pics I saw shows what looks to be a small kitchen. One of the sites mentioned a $95 cleaning fee for certain length stays.

See this link For outside Sand Share Resort pic

For outside & inside Sand Share Resort pic

For a different Sand Shares Resort perspective 

Sorry - the middle link didn't work.

The location is a little farther walk to the beach than they make it out to be but certainly doable.  Personally, I would pass on Sand Shares. I think you can find better lodging on HHI.


Richard


----------



## Indy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, I was kind of getting that feeling.  Probably best to wait for something better.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would pass for something better. Yes,it's a side road off Pope and not that it's bad but it's not a place I would chose. There are lots of little restaurants in that area.


----------

